# Diabetes and C1 medical



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Mrs R is diabetic and has recently gone back on insulin, obviously meaning 3 year restricted license and loss of C1.

I understand that it's (technically) possible to get C1 back in due course, subject to meeting the higher requirements for LGV/PCV drivers, applied for by form D4.

Has anyone got any practical experience of whether it's really possible to get C1 back? Interested to know what medical criteria / what evidence is required.

Also, having had C1 removed, if it's possible to re-instate it from a medical perspective, is it also necessary to take a C1 driving test to get it put back on? If so, what's the complexity of that?

All pretty theoretical at present as our van is <3500kg, but just interested about whether anything over 3500kg is no longer an option full stop, or just something that we'd have to jump a few hurdles to get.


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

*diabetes and c1 medical*

Hi Rosbotham, you will need to pass a HGV medical and fill in a questionnaire about your condition and awareness of symptoms. You send these forms and reports back to DVLA and if you qualify then you have to see your hospital consultant for another report and this includes proof that you are checking your blood sugar levels regularly. 
The consultant then stamps the report and posts it to DVLA and hopefully they send you your license which lasts for 12 months.
After approx 11 months they send you the forms to renew your license again and you follow the same procedure but without the HGV medical but the process takes DVLA about 3 months to complete it. :roll: 
It is incredibly frustrating and long winded but if you need it you need it.


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Rosbotham

Dont have a breakdown to hand of what a C1 is but I'm presuming its what used to be the old 7.5t license which is required to drive motorhomes over the 3500 limit ?

It is possible to get your C1 even with insulin, from memory you have to go through a period of 3-6 months on insulin with a certain level of stability ie no hypos, I cant remember the specific wording but you get a form for your doctor to complete and once he is happy you get it back for a certain period which is then reviewed. This is only possible if you have a steady period with no problems before applying.

You are also correct, once she comes off insulin again she can get her C1 back, this can be a little tricky but is possible. If your at bath and west and fancy a chat about it I'd be more than willing to discuss it with you in more detail.

Kevin


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi

I think the C1 entitlement is pre 1994 a full licence covered you to drive up to 7.5 ton. After 1994 you limit was changed to new drivers up to 3.5 ton uless the updated to a C1 class. Im not sure, but think its if you pass a medical exam.

think im right but ide check it first !!!
marnaz


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning Marnaz and all!

Try this link for driving entitlement... It makes reference to 1st January 1997 as the age-related cut-off point....

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/WhatCanYouDriveAndYourObligations/DG_4022547


----------



## marnaz (Jun 24, 2009)

Good morning,
Well I was not sure as im going from memory but printed the link you sent so now ive a hard copy...
Thanks again
Marnaz


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Yes, sorry, should have been more explanatory about meaning of C1. But then again if anyone needed to have what C1 is explained, they wouldn't have the info to answer the question :wink: . Norm's right, the rules for new drivers changed in 1997.

In any case I'm a bit re-assured. Mrs R has had bad issues with insulin in the past, but things have moved on and there's now a daily slow-release injection that seems to be doing the trick of controlling sugar without the associated hypo-risk of the shorter acting ones. So it sounds like in principle the option of a >3.5 tonne unit isn't out of the question. It'll be a few years before we change our existing MH so by that time she'll be well settled on insulin so should be able to satisfy our Swansea friends.

Cheers

Paul


----------

